
CrunchGear’s Ultimate Guide to Netbooks - vaksel
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/07/15/crunchgears-ultimate-guide-to-netbooks/
======
foulmouthboy
I don't know how "ultimate" this guide is if it doesn't include any
information about Acer who is devoting much of its effort towards netbook
technology. Not to mention Samsung, who are also releasing solid products and
have the background in mobile technology to pull something off successfully.

Also, the author's comments in the article come off extremely defensive as
people are pointing out his shortcomings. He seems to have completely missed
his own point and is resorting to snide remarks.

------
chaosmachine
_Avoid Linux, at least the pre-installed versions. Sorry, Linux nerds, but
it’s true. Buy an XP model and install Ubuntu or whatever later, but don’t get
the Linux netbook because it’s cheaper._

So CrunchGear is advising you to pay for XP and then install Linux. If you're
going to reformat anyway, this makes no sense.

~~~
silencio
You forgot the critical part right after: _Maybe Chrome OS will change all
that, but Linux-based netbooks are usually running some wonky, kiosk-oriented
installation, making them nigh-on unusable._

I got an HP Mini 1000 a few months ago with XP preinstalled and only because
the HP Mini that came preinstalled with Linux had a crippled distro on it with
_no command line_. What the heck is Linux with no command line? It was some
"user friendly" version that was to me unusable. And the price difference: the
hardware for the XP version was marginally better than the linux version, so
it was negligible. So, if I could spend a little more on the slightly better
version and end up reinstalling Linux _anyway_ , it's not worth getting Linux
preinstalled.

